# HELP ! Diarrhea clear water



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

I have two adult birds, I brought them inside for breeding, and after a few weeks they had diarrhea ,its been going on for almost one month , I thought it would go away but it has not, I ordered some amoxicillin it will be here in a few days.

The pigeons seem fine and are eating lots of food and grit , I just afraid the almost clear diarrhea is not normal. I put some apple vineger two table spoons per gallon . I just started doing this. 

Does any have any idea what I should do ?

I have 18 other pigeon that are healthy , I am afraid to put these two sick ones back in with the rest until I can get them better

Thanks Jason


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Jason, You do need to isolate the ones with the runny problem to be on the safe side. 

You mentioned apple vinegar as a supplement. Is it the actual apple cider vinegar (ACV)?

I use the Bragg's brand as do many members. It has "the mother" in it and is concentrate. I put a teaspoon and a half in a half gallon as a preventative measure twice weekly. Two would be added if I was treating the pigeon for a problem...though that fortunately has not been necessary for quite some time. 

Are they finished with their moulting? This can add stress and runny poops as well as any change in their living quarter's.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Generally, in birds the urine flows retrograde into the intestines so that water may be recovered. It's a conservation process. Othewise, that's exactly what you get--virtually clear water out with the poop. Many things can cause them to vent it that way, including stress and even that they might just have drank too much water for whatever reason and don't need it. It's not technically diarrhea in that presentation--just excessive urine. There certainly can be a problem but you're usually looking for some other indication of illness like lethargy, staying fluffed up, not eating, etc.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Jason,
When my females, as well as Mikko & Malio, are tending to their 'artificial' eggs, they will sometimes have 'loose', messy & even smelly droppings.  
Continued clear diarrhea, on the other hand, might be an onset of something else. 

As Victor stated, a change in their daily schedule can have an effect on them.

Keeping them isolated, until you have a better idea of what is going on, is a good idea.
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Jason,

One of my pigeons that had clear water poops and ate well suddenly seemed to lose a lot of weight and sadly died. The other one is fine, even though his symptoms were a lot more exaggerated. They both received the same treatment: Appertex and a course of synulox and then probiotics.

It might be a good idea to weigh them both daily while they have this problem, to make certain that the food is being digested properly.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

RoosterBoy said:


> I have two adult birds, I brought them inside for breeding, and after a few weeks they had diarrhea ,its been going on for almost one month , I thought it would go away but it has not, I ordered some amoxicillin it will be here in a few days.
> 
> Does any have any idea what I should do ?


Jason,

I think the stress of change might just be the culprid of the diarrhea, or change in air quality. You should not actually give the birds any kind of medication, unless you have an actual diagnosis.

Try some good supportive care, including garlic and probiotics, if that doesn't work and they are acting lethargic, seek some professional help, and/or change their environment. Keep them in a warm area, and avoid air drafts of any kind and traffic.


----------



## RoosterBoy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Thanks for the Help*

Thanks for all the advice , I think it might be stress, both pigeons were
very nervous being moved inside , I just hope the condition clears up.

I will try the amoxicillin that I ordered , even though both pigeons were
very nervous when they were moved once the eggs hatched they seemed to 
have calmed down. 

I feed them plenty of food and they are calm enough to eat out of my hand,
they both seem very calm feeding the two young pigeons. I just hope 
this condition goes away soon, I cannot let them back in with the rest till
I am 100% sure they are fine.


I will post another messages if this conditon does not improve in a couple
weeks. Hopefully in time and once I use worm off and the amoxicillin it will
go away. I asked a local breeder and he said if they appear active not
to worry but I never seen this type of Diarrhea before with any of the
pigeons I have.

Thanks everyone for the Good advice

Take Care
Thanks Jason


----------

